
Vladimir Voevodsky, Revolutionary Mathematician, Dies at 51 - iamjeff
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/06/obituaries/vladimir-voevodsky-revolutionary-mathematician-dies-at-51.html
======
adamnemecek
I was somewhat sad when this wasn't covered by main stream media. So I'm glad
they are fixing that.

------
100ideas
Also check out John Baez 'In Memoriam' post
[https://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2017/10/06/vladimir-
voe...](https://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2017/10/06/vladimir-
voevodsky-1966-2017/)

------
sshine
> he changed the meaning of the equals sign.

Into what?

~~~
adamnemecek
It’s closer to the idea of a constructor of an object.

